# Calling out under a final warning



## cinnamoroll (Mar 13, 2021)

Im a few months into a final warning, and i’m wondering if im still allowed to call out? last time i called out they threatened to fire me over it but now i’m unsure if i’m able to in general because of it. apparently there’s a blizzard coming my way and i’m not able to drive in the snow so i think it would be safer to stay home.


----------



## Noiinteam (Mar 13, 2021)

I would at least make an attempt or say that you did. Do not call out the night before. I think because the call out is weather related, you would be safe, this time.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Mar 13, 2021)

If you are on a final for attendance issues then I would make every effort to be there. Call out if you really have to but, prepared to possibly loose your job over it. Not trying to mean just stating facts. In the case of a blizzard maybe store won’t even open.


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 14, 2021)

If they almost fire you for something and then you do it again, be prepared to get fired. It’s not a guarantee, but it seems likely.


----------



## LAS14 (Mar 14, 2021)

I'm so sorry you're in this situation. Im sure if you speak to hr and let them know that the roads are blocked or going to be blocked due to the extreme weather they will understand. My advice, call hr and explain your situation.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Mar 14, 2021)

It depends on if your final warning is for attendance Or something else.


----------



## jackandcat (Mar 16, 2021)

If you were to get fired for "refusing" to come in during an abnormally extreme blizzard situation (like what happened the past few days in parts of Wyoming and Colorado), you might have grounds for challenging them if you pursue an unemployment claim. Just keep a few screen prints of three or four local news stories about extremely inclement weather on the days you can't come in. Obviously, if you can safely make it in to work that is a preferable situation.


----------



## Fix It (Mar 25, 2021)

Stop calling out?


----------

